# Suggestions for Pouch/slings for Newborn stage?



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

As much as people keep telling me that slings or pouches are not great for newborn-ness, I can't get over my desire to wear the babe in a pouch. We have bitterly cold winters here, plus the baby will only be a few weeks old at Christmas, so for shopping trips, family events etc, I'd love the option to pop the baby in a pouch both to share warmth and keep him/her close without a lot of fuss. I also have a moby, but to me a pouch seems more convenient for these sort of times.

There's so many choices out there though... Obviously there's hotslings or peanutshell... but I don't know much about the other brands. 7 sisters seem to have tons in the FSOT on every forum I frequent. Is there a reason for this? I also need one that fits well on smaller mamas, as I start at about 5'4 and 120lbs prepregnancy (though I have a bit of a long torso).

I'm not looking to spend a ton of money, especially based on so many reviews that they aren't as convenient as people say, but as I said, I just can't seem to get over my desire to at least try one out.

Thank you!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

With a newborn, I would opt away from the pouch and look for a good ring sling instead. The pouches do have their use, but I find much better positioning and adjustability with the ring sling- and you'll have similar convenience. Positional asphyxia is just too easy when the fit of a pouch is even a tiny bit off.

Also, a RS is easier (in my experience) than a pouch for nursing on the go.

Check out your options at sleeping baby productions for a HUGE variety of slings. Her shoulder design is SO comfortable.


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I could never get the hang of pouches, but I love ring slings. My sister is the exact opposite. Try both, if you can, and decide which you prefer. A LLL Leader showed me how to use the ring sling and comfortably nurse in it, which was very helpful.

Before I bought a ring sling, I would wrap myself in the Moby at home, so I was all set when we got where we were going.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

I love slings! I used a pouch sling almost exclusively with DD until she was big enough for me to wrap in my woven comfortably. It does take a few times to get the hang of nursing in it. I bought a ring sling for my newbie that's coming any day and I am quite excited! Part of the motivation for a RS this time is that my 2 yo fits in it too. Here is a link to some videos demoing carrying a newborn in different carriers including RS.

ETA: I reread your initial post and saw that you were asking about brands too I used a peanut shell for the pouch sling and have a maya for my RS


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies.

The thing about the ring slings that has me put off is all the 'extra material'. Are there any brands they don't have quite as long a tail? I like the pouch for how condensed it is, especially compared to say my maya wrap, which is great, but does have a lot of extra material.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

You can order any length you want from sleeping baby productions. She'll create a short tail for you if you want. Personally i prefer a long tail as I can use it to cover when nursing or when the baby is sleeping, but it is SO easy to trim the length of a RS if you want to that it's not a big deal at all. Also- in cold weather I really like being able to lightly cover with the tail while I go from car to store or wherever.

I readily admit that I've not found pouches to work as well for me, but I have a very ample chest (H cup) so that probably has something to do with it as well.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I would vote ring sling. It will be winter time, so you will be wearing various layers of clothing, and your body will be readjusting as well...it is hard to get a good fit with a pouch with size changes. A ring sling will allow you to get exactly the right size. You can also wrap the tail around the rings, so that you won't have any extra fabric hanging down.

My personal preference is for a stretchy wrap, like your moby. You can tie the wrap on at home, put your jacket on over the top, drive to where ever you are going, and easily pop the baby in once you arrive.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

I used pouch slings from 9days old with DS (I made it on day 8 ....) and loved them. It was February, but I never wore him over my coat, always under, so the layering didn't affect the fit.

The reason those 7Slings are all over is they offer them 'free' for a shipping/handling cost ALL THE TIME! I have one, they are very cheap feeling, one layer of cotton fabric. The shipping & handling is about 10-13$ &you can get sling insurance, so if you see them for more than that, wait it out and get a brand new one from the seller directly, they have a small 'size insurance' charge that would be worth paying IMO if you are not sure what size you need. I wouldn't recommend them as an everyday sling, but handy for back up  When I made slings, I always did two layers (reversible & stronger), so I can't feel great about a one layer sling .... it just seems too thin & lightweight.

I've never liked ring-slings, I don't like the extra fabric, even if it could be used for a nursing cover (I'd rather just wear good nursing clothes & skip the 'cover'.).

I have a stretchy wrap for this new baby, and I can carry DS in it briefly, and see how it could be convenient to tie on in the AM & just wear all day to pop baby in & out of as needed. However, I like the lack of learning curve that a pouch has  This one is tricky to get on ... not helped by the 32week belly and the fact that the 'baby' I'm trying to wear is 4yo!


----------



## kylaskye (Jan 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeninejessica*
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> The thing about the ring slings that has me put off is all the 'extra material'. Are there any brands they don't have quite as long a tail? I like the pouch for how condensed it is, especially compared to say my maya wrap, which is great, but does have a lot of extra material.


I've seen people wrap the tail around the ring. It would create a bit of extra padding and keep it all in one place so it doesn't hang all over the place. Personally, I think the tail is pretty, especially if you have a cool design or stripes for the sling.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Pouches are harder to fit to a new post partum body and then the growth of a newborn. A ring sling is a great alternative allowing for a customized fit each use. You can take the tail and wrap it around the rings.


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

I have this WAHM's hybrid carrier ( http://www.michikobaby.com/ ) and LOVE it ( i actually own all three types)! It's like a moby in the front, but has unstrechy material in the back so it doesn't sag. It's a lot like the Beco Obi butwith a custom fit. You put it on like a tshirt with no adjusting. It is really great


----------

